

Pulse Completes Unprecedented Round of Funding - akothari
http://blog.alphonsolabs.com/pulse-completes-unprecedented-round-of-fundin

======
charlesju
It's an April Fools joke in case anyone didn't get the Color reference.

------
nickythegreek
I'm a big fan of FlipBoard, but I've been launching Pulse again lately. It has
made improvements, and handles RSS better. But I still prefer FlipBoard.

------
cyrus_
If you didn't catch it, 'beta' means 'son' in Hindi.

------
pathik
Not another lame April Fools' joke.

------
troymc
Yet another sign of a bubble.

------
shijing
Congratulations

